# Mirage Omni impressions



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I just purchased 3 Mirage Omni 150's to replace my Omnisat V2 cc and sats. So far I like the more full sound that they produce. I can definitely tell the difference in the lower octaves. In the upper octaves I think it's basically a saw off. For the price I got the 150's at I'll basically break even, so overall I'm happy with the change.


----------



## vcrpro3 (Oct 10, 2011)

What size room are you using them in? I have a closet full of Mirage speakers that i picked up a couple of years ago that i have not yet listened to......:yikes:


----------



## ImRizzo (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a set of V2 omni F/towers- CC & 2 sat's. w/a 10" mirage sub excellent for movies and music
http://www.hometheater.com/content/mirage-omnisat-v2-speaker-system


----------

